# Honda height adjust lock



## Apilac (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi, l have a tracked hydrostatic Honda 928 here in Canada. The height adjust damper will not stay locked. It appears that the damper is okay but the locking device ( which l do not understand) fails to operate and the blower just rides high. Any one can give me advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pour some boiling water over the piston, plunger and the locking mechanism. Ice can form in there and keep the locking mechanism from functioning. There's a rod inside the plunger that sticks out and is actuated by the lever mechanism to lock and unlock the piston.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Post your location in Canada, maybe someone on here is near by...


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

If all else fails a new damper (shock) can be had at the dealer for around $50.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is this another common problem with these Honda's?


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

I converted my HS 1128 to the HSS style height adjuster. My local dealer told me that he hasn't had any failures of the height adjuster struts other than people running them into something and bending them. It sounds like you have a problem with the cable that actuates the release, maybe a broken cable or just not adjusted correctly. The cable pulls on an arm that pushes on a nub that sticks out of the end of the rod end of the strut.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thefixer said:


> I converted my HS 1128 to the HSS style height adjuster. My local dealer told me that he hasn't had any failures of the height adjuster struts other than people running them into something and bending them. It sounds like you have a problem with the cable that actuates the release, maybe a broken cable or just not adjusted correctly. The cable pulls on an arm that pushes on a nub that sticks out of the end of the rod end of the strut.


hey buddy how ya doing?

busy? this last storm has me swamped. haha


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> is this another common problem with these Honda's?


 Not too common; only the third occurrence I've heard of and usually easy to remedy as mentioned above.

Also see here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...-hss724-shock-height-adjustment-problems.html


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mine failed last year and needed replacement on my 2013 HSS724. The “nub” that allows the damper to bypass was broken.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Hearty welcome from Penciltucky!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

penna stogey said:


> Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Hearty welcome from Penciltucky!


Not so sure the welcome mat is warranted, since he's left us hanging for almost a week...


----------

